

Why under-grads should start freelancing? - droidlabour
http://www.droidlabour.com/2014/03/16/why-under-grads-should-start-freelancing/

======
thinkrb
You mention they'll gain technical skills but they'll also learn the soft
skills. This is often forgotten and not learned in school. They'll become
better communicators with email, in person, and over the phone. They'll gain
experience with deadlines, costs, prioritization, handling clients, and many
more soft skills.

These soft skills will put them leaps and bounds ahead of other fresh
graduates at their first job.

